# Torque for Craftsman Blower Cylinder head bolts



## John Lolli (Nov 3, 2005)

I have to tighten the cylinder head bolts on a craftsman blower Model 358-794963. Could someone please tell me what the torque is for these bolts.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

According to this chart,1/4-20 cap screws are 14 foot pounds.I believe they are grade 8 quality.

http://www.raskcycle.com/techtip/webdoc14.html


----------



## John Lolli (Nov 3, 2005)

usmcgrunt -- thanks


----------



## chris king (Jul 4, 2011)

just bought a homelite grass trimmer model HLT26CDY used twice and now refuses to start seems to have no spark. any ideas guys?


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

If it is new, return it or contact Homelite. 
you should have started your own request thread...just saying.
check the kill switch...remove spark plug...could be flooded or plug fouled.


----------

